# one thing you wish you brought



## djcollin47 (May 27, 2014)

Our family will be moving to Shanghai 01Aug14. We've been putting together our must have list. But you always forget something. 

What is the top one or two things you wish you had brought but simply forgot or didn' think/know you would need.

Thanks,
djc


----------



## Bill196789 (Apr 1, 2014)

NyQuil DayQuil and extra pairs of shoes. I cannot find comfortable shoes here


----------



## badsector (May 23, 2014)

more hard cashsssSS
cards ain't safe or popular in china


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Atm's give a much better exchange rates that the banks do for currency notes. Plus it is far far quicker as well!

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## howietp (Jun 30, 2014)

*herbal supplements and pecan pie*

For the most part I've been able to find everything I need in Asia. The things that I've had to ask people to send me from Canada are documents (degrees) and herbal supplements like glucosamine, vitamins, etc (expensive here and not sure of their quality). I also get uncontrollable cravings for carrot cake and butter pecan pie.


----------

